# sig fever



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I think I am sick. I have Sig fever. Bought a P229 stainless-- picked it up at a really goo d price. I was in LIke not love . Then tried the p320 fs 9mm. Again like not love. A standard p226 was nice. The fever did not start until I bought a p226 stainless elite and traded in the standard p226 toward it. THAT GUN produced the best 5 shot group I have ever shot( 9mm 115 gr magtech ammo @21 feet--all 5 bullets in 1 hole(sorry no pic). Well the fever got worse from there....found a p226 tac ops..Nice gun fun to shoot. Consigned a EAA witness match elite (.45acp) as I liked my CZ 97 much more. That $$ went toward a P220 match elite that I am waiting on from Buds(7 days of waiting just for shipping--taxes my patience for sure)

NOW I want a P220 kryptec 10mm and when released I must have a P210!!!

I wanted a p226 x5 or x6 as my buddy let me try his and I shot it VERY well too(like the P226 SSE) but the price is to high for that kind of gun(at least at this juncture

just wanted to share my joy and warn others about this fever--it may be contagious:smt082


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Prescription:

Take 500 rounds of ammo with gun to range and enjoy!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've heard of sig fever, no need to see a Doc unless it was a Glock


----------

